# Cheap bird toy



## pugsandkids (Feb 21, 2011)

I know we have several bird brains on this board. I made my guys a toy/foraging item yesterday and they love it! (Once they decided it wasn't going to eat them)
Two paper lunch bags, one inside the other. Stuffed with paper from the paper shredder, and a few treats. I ran zipties through the back in three spots to secure the bag to the cage, and used zipties to keep the top closed. 
Nearly free, and they are having a blast pulling the paper out. Then all is quiet when a treat appears!


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2011)

Good one. Love behavioral enrichment.


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 21, 2011)

I will have to try that. I am sure both my birds would love it! Especially my cockatoo,I have the new tort enclosure I am working on sitting by his cage and I am afraid he thinks the new enclosure is just a BIG chew toy for him... lol. The bag may keep his attention off the enclosure (for a little while anyway)


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2011)

Great Idea Pugs!....... Here is another idea I use for my "Sally baby " aka monster chewer! ... In my line of work , I stash up on door bottoms, all made of hardwoods. During my lunch breaks I buzz um up on the table saw and a few holes later... Bingo!. Chew toys .. and Too's will demolish one of these in 24hrs. 
I hang them in her cage from a chain ( she will chew through the thickest ropes!) ... it's funny .. when she is mad she
" crunches away" .. her way of venting~ 








my little helper ....








JD~
N SALLY 2 !


----------



## Candy (Feb 21, 2011)

Pictures please.  What kind of bird is it that you've made these for? 

JD Sally is so pretty and she's very lucky to be spoiled like that by you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Sarah:

Thanks so much for that idea! I have a pair of orange-chinned parakeets (brotogeris juglaris) who live in an outdoor aviary. I buy the bird treats (on a stick) and toys every so often. The paper bag/shredded paper toy sounds right up their alley. I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## pugsandkids (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm glad I could help! I have an LSC2, and a Quaker parrot. No pictures on this computer though...I had raised lovebirds and cockatiels, but when I got my Quaker (Torino) I was really unaware of what I was getting into. He was afraid of toys, and new food. I just thought that was his personality. It never occurred to me that I had to TEACH him how to play. Sadly, the damage was done and he's a plucker. I love my naked little chicken, and spend a lot of time trying to keep him interested in something other then his feathers. 
Hubby had his heart set on a 'too and I was very reluctant...However Captain Jack is one of my boys! We've had him since he was weaned, and he's definitely thinking he's boss ;D


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 21, 2011)

Paper bags stuffed with hay are great favorite for my birds - and the rabbits!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to make toys for a friends African Grey. I used undyed hemp, dog chewies (rawhide,) plastic mirrors from the dollar store and little plastic army men, and the little unstained wood trucks and cars from Walmart. Abraham loved them!! He would say my name in my friends voice and then say "I love you Kristina" and then yell "Whoo_hoo!!!" every time I brought him one. He was amazing.


----------



## almondthomas (Jul 26, 2011)

Many different type birds toys are available in the market.Birds toys are very useful to seen children.We can seen him a different type of toys.In the toys we can seen a dove,parrot,sparrow.


----------



## brandy (Aug 29, 2011)

I do a similar toy but with shims. Cheap easy chew toy!!!


----------



## blanco1982 (Sep 7, 2011)

my father has an african grey, I will have to show him this. It is an endeavor keeping him mentally occupied, but this sounds like it could be some fun! thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)




----------

